# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Λίγη βοήθεια για αγορά παπαγάλου

## giannis.kal

Γεια χαρά σε όλους, σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω έναν παπαγάλο και από ότι έχω ψαχτεί σκέφτομαι για κάποιο από τα είδη των conure, είμαι ενδιάμεσα στα εξής--> blue crown conure, rose crowned conure, mitred conure και peachfront conure. Θέλω τις γνώμες σας για αυτή την ράτσα, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## serafeim

εγω δεν μπορω να σλυ πω για αυτα τα πουλια ξερει ομως ο βαγγλης και ο κωνσταντινος καιι αλλα παιδια που εχουν κονουρες..
εγω εχω να σου πω οτι θελουν πολυ παρεα και φροντιδα σε σχεση με τα αλλα ειδη..

----------


## giannis.kal

Από παρέα και φροντίδα θα του προσφέρω σίγουρα πολύ  :Big Grin:  . Στην αρχή κοιτούσα για African grey αλλά διάβασα διάφορα και απομακρύνθηκα από αυτή την ράτσα.

----------


## ananda

Εγώ Γιάννη έχω μία κονούρα ,ένα κονουράκι για την ακρίβεια , όχι κάποιο από αυτά που ανέφερες αλλά μία κονούρα ηλιαχτίδα( sun conure)
που από τη μέρα που ήρθε στη ζωή μου της έδωσε περισσότερο χρώμα ( μπορείς να το δεις στο avatar μου) περισσότερο γέλιο και χαμόγελο 
αλλά πάνω από όλα περισσότερη τρυφερότητα! 
Γιατί μπορεί το ράμφος του να είναι σκληρό και δυνατό και κάπου κάπου να με πονάει με τις δαγκωματιές του ,μου δίνει όμως τόσο γλυκά και τρυφερά φιλιά και χάδια που τα ξεχνάω όλα τ άλλα!

Φυσικά θα κατάλαβες πως και οι κονούρες ( ανεξαρτήτου είδος νομίζω) είναι έρωτας!
Για τα παραπάνω είδη υπάρχουν άλλοι εδώ πιο ειδικοί.
Να σου ευχηθώ καλή αναζήτηση και να βρεις το φιλαράκι που ψάχνεις!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιάννη δεν θα σου πω για τις απαιτήσεις που έχουν οι παπαγάλοι γιατί τις ξέρεις.Θα σταθώ στο αν έχεις βρει εκτροφεα για να πάρεις ένα υγιές πουλάκι που θα σε συντροφεύει μια ζωή.

----------


## giannis.kal

> εγώ γιάννη έχω μία κονούρα ,ένα κονουράκι για την ακρίβεια , όχι κάποιο από αυτά που ανέφερες αλλά μία κονούρα ηλιαχτίδα( sun conure)
> που από τη μέρα που ήρθε στη ζωή μου της έδωσε περισσότερο χρώμα ( μπορείς να το δεις στο avatar μου) περισσότερο γέλιο και χαμόγελο 
> αλλά πάνω από όλα περισσότερη τρυφερότητα! 
> γιατί μπορεί το ράμφος του να είναι σκληρό και δυνατό και κάπου κάπου να με πονάει με τις δαγκωματιές του ,μου δίνει όμως τόσο γλυκά και τρυφερά φιλιά και χάδια που τα ξεχνάω όλα τ άλλα!
> 
> φυσικά θα κατάλαβες πως και οι κονούρες ( ανεξαρτήτου είδος νομίζω) είναι έρωτας!
> για τα παραπάνω είδη υπάρχουν άλλοι εδώ πιο ειδικοί.
> να σου ευχηθώ καλή αναζήτηση και να βρεις το φιλαράκι που ψάχνεις!


αγγελική είναι υπέροχη η ηλιαχτίδα σου να την χαίρεσαι, πιστεύω ότι μετά από αυτά που μου είπες με κάλυψες και σίγουρα κονουρα θα πάρω!!

----------


## giannis.kal

> Γιάννη δεν θα σου πω για τις απαιτήσεις που έχουν οι παπαγάλοι γιατί τις ξέρεις.Θα σταθώ στο αν έχεις βρει εκτροφεα για να πάρεις ένα υγιές πουλάκι που θα σε συντροφεύει μια ζωή.


 Κώστα έχω μιλήσει με έναν εκτροφέα στην Ρόδο και σκέφτομαι να πάω για διακοπές 4-5 μέρες και να πάω να το πάρω ο ίδιος τον παπαγαλο για να τον δω και επειδη δεν θέλω να τον βάλουν σε ένα κουτί και να ταξιδεύει μέρες μοναχουλι του.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τότε αλλάζει το θέμα.

----------


## zack27

Με το καλο να αποκτησεις το κονουρακι που θελεις!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιάννη μιας και μένεις έξω από τη πόλη δεν θα πρέπει να σε απασχολεί το θέμα θορύβου.Οι κονούρες είναι οι κλόουν των παπαγάλων.
Για τα blue crown διάβασε εδώ.Ακόμα πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο να κανονίσουμε καφέ να δεις τον Πάρη από κοντά και να σχηματίσεις άποψη.Τα είδη που μας έβαλες σου αρέσουν σαν χρωματισμός η έχεις βρει κάποια ιδιαιτερότητα που έχουν και σου άρεσαν;
* Ο κονουράκος μας!*


*Πως θα με εμπιστευτεί ο κονουράκος???*


*η πρωτη μας λεξη....*


*Μεγεθος και ηλικια blue crown conure*


* Πήρα το  blue crown conure.*

----------


## ananda

σου εύχομαι να πας τις διακοπούλες σου , καλά να περάσεις να ξεκουραστείς και να γυρίσεις πίσω με το καλό και με παρέα!

----------


## giannis.kal

> Γιάννη μιας και μένεις έξω από τη πόλη δεν θα πρέπει να σε απασχολεί το θέμα θορύβου.Οι κονούρες είναι οι κλόουν των παπαγάλων.
> Για τα blue crown διάβασε εδώ.Ακόμα πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο να κανονίσουμε καφέ να δεις τον Πάρη από κοντά και να σχηματίσεις άποψη.Τα είδη που μας έβαλες σου αρέσουν σαν χρωματισμός η έχεις βρει κάποια ιδιαιτερότητα που έχουν και σου άρεσαν;
> * Ο κονουράκος μας!*
> 
> 
> *Πως θα με εμπιστευτεί ο κονουράκος???*
> 
> 
> *η πρωτη μας λεξη....*
> ...


Σαν χρωματισμοί μου άρεσαν τώρα από ιδιαιτερότητες δεν ξέρω τι γίνετε αλλά θα το ψάξω,θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο από παρασκευή να κανονησουμε να βρεθούμε σαββατοκύριακο και εάν θες να έρθεις χωριό.

----------


## giannis.kal

> σου εύχομαι να πας τις διακοπούλες σου , καλά να περάσεις να ξεκουραστείς και να γυρίσεις πίσω με το καλό και με παρέα!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αγγελική, και τον Ζαχαρία για το παραπάνω ποστ.

----------


## oasis

με το καλο να δεχτεις τον νεο σου φιλο. μια επισημανση θα κανω μονο. απο τα ειδη που ανεφερες η peachfront αν και ειναι του γενους aratinga εειναι πιο ησυχη απο τα αλλα πουλια

----------


## andreas142

Γίαννη ξέρω ενά πολύ καλό εκτροφέα πάρε με τηλέφωνο να σου πω

----------


## vagelis76

Με το καλό να αποκτήσεις το φιλαράκο σου!!!!!!!
Είναι μαγεία αυτά τα πουλιά!!!!!!

----------


## giannis.kal

Περιμένω να έρθει ο Αύγουστος αλλά δεν κρατιέμαι και έτσι μου έρχεται να τον πάρω τηλ να μου το στείλει αλλά είναι πολύ το ταξίδι και φοβάμαι λίγο για τον μικρούλι...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Περιμένω να έρθει ο Αύγουστος αλλά δεν κρατιέμαι και έτσι μου έρχεται να τον πάρω τηλ να μου το στείλει αλλά είναι πολύ το ταξίδι και φοβάμαι λίγο για τον μικρούλι...


Αν μπορείς να πας εσύ Γιάννη μη βιάζεσαι.

----------


## ananda

όντως Γιάννη μην βιάζεσαι...
αφού μπορείς να πας είναι καλύτερα...
άντε να ρθουν κι άλλα κονουράκια στο φόρουμ....
τελικά κατέληξες  τι θα πάρεις?

----------


## giannis.kal

Θα αρχίσω να ασχολούμαι με το κλουβί και το σταντ που θα φτιάξω και έτσι θα περάσουν και οι μέρες, θα πάρω blue crown conure κατά 90%.

----------


## ananda

ναι βρε θα περάσουν οι μέρες...

πανέμορφο είδος! ( και ποιο δεν είναι βέβαια)

----------


## Tzimakos

Μπραβο, ειναι πανεμορφο, μου εχει κολλησει και μενα απ την ταινια paulie, απο τοτε..

----------


## giannis.kal

Τελικά δεν του γέννησαν του εκτροφέα τα είδη που ήθελα (blue crown ή mitred conure) και μου ειπε από κονουρες μόνο white eyed, finch's, sun και  jenday conure. Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για αυτά τα είδη?

----------


## ananda

α κρίμα!
για τα sunάκια μπορώ να σου πω μόνο 
είναι σχετικά μικρός παπαγάλος,πανέμορφος,πανέξ  υπνος,παίζει όλη τη μέρα,δεν έχει δυνατότητες( ή έχει πολύ λίγες) ομιλίας και αν δεν του αρέσει κάτι "κράζει " δυνατά!
επίσης είναι πολύ τρυφερός με τον " άνθρωπο του " αλλά και ζηλιάρης
έτσι τουλάχιστον είναι το Σασάκι μου Γιάννη το οποίο λατρεύω!
ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα λίγο.....

----------


## giannis.kal

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αγγελική, με βοήθησες αλλά που το εψαξα λιγο είμαι ενδιάμεσα σε white eye και finch's μάλλον το white θα πάρω δεν ξέρω ακόμα είμαι λίγο αναποφάσιστος

----------

